# I want to see all the Jeeps with fullsize Blades over 7 feet



## atclarkson

Straight, Vee, whatever. 

I've seen plowmiester's and P&M's, but I want to see more of them. I reall like P&M's setup, I think I'm going to do the 7.6 Sport Duty Boss Next Year. Looks badass and seems to be a good combo.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

atclarkson;958772 said:


> Straight, Vee, whatever.
> 
> I've seen plowmiester's and P&M's, but I want to see more of them. I reall like P&M's setup, I think I'm going to do the 7.6 Sport Duty Boss Next Year. Looks badass and seems to be a good combo.


I want, I want, I want!! 
I want a lot of things too, but never go about asking for them like that!

Perhaps a little tact and diplomacy will get you what you "WANT" 

PS: don't take this too seriously...I just found it funny the way you worded your post. :waving:


----------



## atclarkson

LMFAO, I didn't even realize


Could all the kind folks of Plowsite who utilize Jeep Wranglers with a plow over 7 feet please, if you wouldn't mind, take the time and trouble to post a photograph of said automobile for my viewing please? I would be forever indebted to you.







:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## P&M Landscaping

I know you said you have already seen my Jeep, but if you have any questions or want any shots of anything I can send it your way. I would recommend this set up any day!!


----------



## atclarkson

P&M- sounds like (from our what, 2 threads and PM convo... lol) you do exactly what I do for snow removal. Lots of drives and a few small lots. Where do you put your shovels and junk?

PS- post any pics you have, I want to get more of an idea how big it feels on there. r


Once the snow stops falling in the spring it'll be time to hunt a jeep down and start on it.

I want to linex the tub, oil the hell out of it underneath, do the mods plowmiester recommends, and have some fun with it in the summer.


----------



## plowingcherokee

Here is my Cherokee with a 7.5 Meyer


----------



## atclarkson

didnt even think of cherokees. hows that work with a unibody?


----------



## watchamakalit

1985 CJ-7 Meyer ST-90 (7.5')
I have more pics if you need them.


----------



## 86 CJ

Hey Watch

Nice setup 

How much lift is on your CJ? did you have to modify the mount at all?? How did you wire your lights up ??


----------



## watchamakalit

86 CJ;960386 said:


> Hey Watch
> 
> Nice setup
> 
> How much lift is on your CJ? did you have to modify the mount at all?? How did you wire your lights up ??


My CJ has roughly 5" of lift give or take an 1/2". I built a custom mount that bolts to the axle U-bolts. (not my idea, I stole the idea from "The Master"). I don't run plow lights due to the fact that unless I lift the blade all the way up all my lights are still visible (marker lights included). It was just one less thing to screw with. I have since cut the light mounts off the pump hoop. Here are some pics of the mount and setup.




























If you want more pics of the setup let me know. I am very pleased with the setup. It works really well and the leaf springs do a great job of soaking up any huge hits.


----------



## 86 CJ

Thanks for the pics, looks good. I just tried bolting up what i got from the plow place and the Plow Fram side members are like 5" away from getting to my frame (( Now I gotta get back to the welder. I have a 4" lift, 2" Shackle and 35's under her...


----------



## plowingcherokee

I have been plowing with my cherokee for 11 years. I have no problem with the unibody.


----------



## atclarkson

plowingcherokee;961657 said:


> I have been plowing with my cherokee for 11 years. I have no problem with the unibody.


That's not what I asked, I said how does it work? 
Where does it hook up, what do you bolt to, etcetc


----------



## dgm5186

atclarkson, he answered exactly what you asked. You said, "didnt even think of cherokees. hows that work with a unibody?" which could have been interpreted as a question of opinion about how the unibody holds up with the plow. 

If you wanted a specific question answered like in your last post about how it mounts and such, you should have been specific at first. Oh and maybe hold off on being rude next time.:laughing:


----------



## MOWBIZZ

dgm5186;963476 said:


> atclarkson, he answered exactly what you asked. You said, "didnt even think of cherokees. hows that work with a unibody?" which could have been interpreted as a question of opinion about how the unibody holds up with the plow.
> 
> If you wanted a specific question answered like in your last post about how it mounts and such, you should have been specific at first. Oh and maybe hold off on being rude next time.:laughing:


Yah...but he WANTS what he WANTS when he WANTS it...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## atclarkson

dgm5186;963476 said:


> atclarkson, he answered exactly what you asked. You said, "didnt even think of cherokees. hows that work with a unibody?" which could have been interpreted as a question of opinion about how the unibody holds up with the plow.
> 
> If you wanted a specific question answered like in your last post about how it mounts and such, you should have been specific at first. Oh and maybe hold off on being rude next time.:laughing:


Man, you would think a forum full of plow guys wouldn't be so damn sensitive. I don't think that came off as rude at all, I stated that's not what I asked, (regardless of how you wish to interpret it). I'm sorry if I hurt any of your feelings. :crying:



MOWBIZZ;963515 said:


> Yah...but he WANTS what he WANTS when he WANTS it..


And you.... lol


----------



## tjthorson

I had my Sno-Way 7'6" MT plow originally on an S-10 blazer, then on my first TJ, then moved it to my second Jeep, an 05 LJ.


----------



## 86 CJ

Nice setup. I will take some pics of my new setup on my freshly restored CJ after I get it back from the Welder.


----------



## affekonig

01 TJ with a Western LSX 7'2" with wings (so pretty close to 8'): Idon't know why pictures of everything but my Jeep work on here...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83910&page=3


__
https://flic.kr/p/4218699387







I plow my route of 21 courts and then usually move on to help with another route. I've always had full size trucks and still have an F250, but this thing is awesome and way faster than a full size for what I do. I have Firestone Winterforce pizza cutters, 400lbs against the tailgate and air shocks in front and I haven't had an issue yet. The only thing I don't like is its ability to push piles back like a bigger truck, but it hasn't really been an issue.


----------



## atclarkson

Them's some fancy jeeps! Thanks guys this is just what I am looking for. I'm stoked for next winter (It's hardly winter here... we havent had snow in 2 weeks lol)


----------



## micklock

I put this plow on this year as a backup for my 96 3/4 ton chevy but I'm having so much fun with my jeep I havn't used my truck yet.


----------



## atclarkson

micklock;967772 said:


> I put this plow on this year as a backup for my 96 3/4 ton chevy but I'm having so much fun with my jeep I havn't used my truck yet.


nice rig!

Does having it lifted affect the way it plows?


----------



## micklock

It's has 3.5" rubicon express super flex lift, 1 1/4" body lift and 1" motor mount lift. It's the only jeep I've ever plowed with but it handled a 6" storm we had no problem. I running 35x12.5x15 General Grabber AP's because I haven't made much money this year to buy smaller tires and it still plowed the 3 parking lots I do with no problem. I did have to modify the mount a little because of the lift, I didn't need the bottom two holes so when I take the mount off for the summer I will trim them off.


----------



## theplowmeister

Having the plow that far down on the mount is going to produce a LOT leverage on the frame trying to twist the bumper down under the jeep. Your cantilevering the plow under the frame be carefull.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

tjthorson;967477 said:


> I had my Sno-Way 7'6" MT plow originally on an S-10 blazer, then on my first TJ, then moved it to my second Jeep, an 05 LJ.


Damn...I can't get over how far the SnoWay is out in front...sheesh, the leverage of that thing lifting alone seems like it might raise the rear end of the Jeep up off the ground! 
I know it really won't but what are the mechanics of this mount that it needs to be so far away?? I am a new Jeep Wrangler owner and looking for a plow but I cringe at the thought of this system...kind of negates the shortness and nimbleness of the 2 door Wrangler...


----------



## atclarkson

MOWBIZZ;967997 said:


> Damn...I can't get over how far the SnoWay is out in front...sheesh, the leverage of that thing lifting alone seems like it might raise the rear end of the Jeep up off the ground!
> I know it really won't but what are the mechanics of this mount that it needs to be so far away?? I am a new Jeep Wrangler owner and looking for a plow but I cringe at the thought of this system...kind of negates the shortness and nimbleness of the 2 door Wrangler...


I've always thought the same... and decided I'll be getting a 'big plow' that doesnt so much need the DP. Regardless, it seems like a great system


----------



## MOWBIZZ

atclarkson;968000 said:


> I've always thought the same... and decided I'll be getting a 'big plow' that doesnt so much need the DP. Regardless, it seems like a great system


Oh it is...I own a full size SnoWay mounted on my Super Duty and it rocks! It, however mounts up like any other plow...close to the truck. These Jeep mounts are just "out there"


----------



## xjeep25

Here is my 2001 XJ 7'6" unimount. Homemade headlight mounts, similar to ultramount


----------



## atclarkson

Thanks guys! Great looking jeeps, excited to get mine next year purplebou


----------



## theplowmeister

7 1/2 Boss V

7 1/2 RD Fisher (Fisher renamed the same plow to 7 1/2 HD)










See more at http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=985079&postcount=362


----------



## atclarkson

woohoo looking good PM!

What'd that girl set you back?


----------



## theplowmeister

$7200 for the jeep, I had the plow in stock.


----------



## atclarkson

right on, I'm stoked to get mine next year. 

We haven't been getting much snow this year... so the F250 has been sitting alot!


----------



## bigdan

Here is mine, a 2004 Rubicon w/ a 7.5 foot Snow Way. Notice the garbage bin across the street. Our town switched to the garbage trucks with the automated hooks and the garbage cans need to be left at the end of the driveway.

I had to move about 40 garbage cans out of the way before plowing yesterday.

Good times.


----------



## pongo70205

plowingcherokee, how did you mount it to the frame, I have been looking for plow to fit my Cherokee. I have a complete Meyer but I do not want to pull the front bumper to put it on. I was looking to make the head gear removable or minute mount set up. any pictures of the push plates. thanks


----------



## brad11ny

7'6" SD

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1343637&postcount=452


----------



## MLG

Here's my contribution: 1987 Cherokee, 7' Meyer, stock ride height. With the H/D Ft. springs, the air shocks don't require much air to level off. The plow mount was custom made and it is deceptively simple, but strong. This rig has been used to plow a couple driveways (not commercially) for probably 8-10 years, maybe more. It's generally held up well other than the stock springs were broke when I got it and front. U-joints were shot. It's not much of a looker, but plows great and has a completely mint 80's cloth plad tan interior. Takes me back to the 80's everytime I drive it. Sorry I couldn't find any snowy pictures. I am currently repainting the plow (no snow here yet). Will install new rockers sometime and probably repaint next yr.


----------



## sbhockey

Hey MLG would you mind posting or e-mailing me some pics of your plow mount. I'm in the process of building a custom mount for my 94XJ with a 6.5' Western blade. I've got a pretty good Idea of what I wnat to do, but it always helps to see others.


----------



## MLG

Sure. Probably easier to just email them to you. PM me your email.

MLG


----------



## theholycow

Do you need help posting photos? I think there are plenty of folks here who would like to see it, might as well share it if you don't mind.


----------



## MLG

No. Just thought it would be a lot easier to email the pics than resizing them (they're large) and uploading them to the net, then posting the links to the site. I can do it, just gonna have to get some free time. Maybe tomorrow night


----------



## sbhockey

Posted my e-mail on your page. Maybe I'm missing something here. Most forums I post to you just click on a member name and a PM option is there. If you just want to post them to the thread that's fine. I bet all the xj guys would like to see what you came up with. I'm personally looking to do more of a unimount setup, but that may change.


----------



## xjsnake

Ive got 2 XJ's, one of which is getting a 7' Snowbear installed on it that I had sitting around. Sorry no pics but I'm interested in what you guys are putting on XJ's as well because I'd like something better than the Snowbear if I'm going to be stuck back in the north for long.


----------



## Curro

sbhockey;1377813 said:


> Posted my e-mail on your page. Maybe I'm missing something here. Most forums I post to you just click on a member name and a PM option is there. If you just want to post them to the thread that's fine. I bet all the xj guys would like to see what you came up with. I'm personally looking to do more of a unimount setup, but that may change.


I think it is your low post count but I could be wrong. When I first joined I couldn't find the PM option either until I had more post.


----------



## jreese88

Jeep wrangler before lift and new tires...


----------



## jreese88

Here is a pic of my 03 wrangler with a 7' 6'' snowdogg...


----------



## brad11ny

jreese88;1381962 said:


> Here is a pic of my 03 wrangler with a 7' 6'' snowdogg...


Looks Awesome! How do you like the snowdogg went back and forth about that plow, but got an Awesome deal on a 2 yr old fisher sd.


----------



## Antlerart06

theplowmeister;985332 said:


> 7 1/2 Boss V
> 
> 7 1/2 RD Fisher (Fisher renamed the same plow to 7 1/2 HD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See more at http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=985079&postcount=362


Thats sweet Vplow on that jeep think you have best Jeep plow setup i seen
I have a play toy/Hunting truck Kia Sportage 2 door thinking about putting the Boss 6.6 on it But Hoping Western will come out with one For the UTV


----------



## Dr Who

You said Jeep, did not specify what model Jeep 

The Jeep is no more, frame was rotten at gas tank( typical of Grand Wagoneers) Plow is now on my Truck (avatar).


----------



## pongo70205

Dr Who has just replied to a thread you have subscribed to entitled - I want to see all the Jeeps with fullsize Blades over 7 feet - in the Jeep Forum forum of PlowSite.com™ - Snow Plowing & Ice Management Forum Powered by Moose River Media.

This thread is located at:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97125&goto=newpost

I believe I did mention that it was a Cherokee ,not a grand Wagoner as the one in your picture, or grand Cherokee that is not good for plowing. or the wranglers which can also be CJ,or scrambler. but the Cherokee is often a jeep Cherokee. may be a pioneer, a chief , and limited. but the newer ones are a mainly sports or classic. unless it was a Comanche that is the pick up that replaced the jeepster that was available in your body style. we did not get into the commanders or the liberty or the new excite prototype. but jeeps are all are nice toys and work horses I have the luxury of owning one or two of each jeep out there including the Willis overlander.


----------



## Curro

7'6" Snoway HTD. A little rusty because they are salt happy around my way but it works flawlessly. Picked it up off Craigslist for a steal. I am very happy with it. Installing air shocks up front this weekend..


----------



## jeep89comanche

*89 jeep comanche*

i hope someone can help me, i have a 89 jeep comanche with a chevy 350 in it. 6" lift and it runs great, but im trying to put my 7.5' fisher plow on it and got all my mounts and everything welded up. but it has a overheating problem with the plow on. it will go past 250 if you would let it. with the plow off it runs about 155 degrees. ive replaced water pump, thermostat, now has aluminum 3 row radiator, has two of the stock electric fans on the radiator. i tried driving with plow straight and on an angle. nothing seems to help. any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Curro

A clutch fan would work much better than those electric ones imo..


----------



## theplowmeister

Put the 6 cyl back in...

sorry had to say it

you need a larger area radiator , I know it wont fit in the jeep nose. 3 row is not much better than a 2 row. I have a friend that has a 350 with fiberglass nose he had over heating problems (even without the plow) due to the insulating quality's of fiberglass nose. he finely put louver vents on his hood and that solved the problem.


----------



## jeep89comanche

i will look around for a clutch fan setup and try that, thanks alot everyone


----------



## MLG

155 deg is too cool. You'll actually accelerate wear running at that temp. Around 192 is close to ideal. But that test shows that it's not your vehilce running too hot. It's true that a lot of vehicles will run hot going down the road with the blade up, but if you drop it closer to the ground, it seems to allow more airflow into the radiator and eliminiate the overheating problem. Have you tried that?

MLG


----------



## jeep89comanche

I tried running it close to the ground, all the way up, angled and still the same. I've seen a few pics online about about a "plow flowmaster". Like a spoiler that mounts on top of the plow to divert air to the grill. I'm gonna make one and see what happens.


----------



## Jeepjimmy




----------



## Plowtoy

watchamakalit;961557 said:


> My CJ has roughly 5" of lift give or take an 1/2". I built a custom mount that bolts to the axle U-bolts. (not my idea, I stole the idea from "The Master"). I don't run plow lights due to the fact that unless I lift the blade all the way up all my lights are still visible (marker lights included). It was just one less thing to screw with. I have since cut the light mounts off the pump hoop. Here are some pics of the mount and setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want more pics of the setup let me know. I am very pleased with the setup. It works really well and the leaf springs do a great job of soaking up any huge hits.


Man, thats creative, but I wouldn't want to hit anything solid with that set up. It looks like you would wipe out the whole drivetrain with a good solid hit. Just my $.02


----------



## affekonig

Here's my Cherokee with an 8.5' Unimount...

I was just using the Jeep to move the plow around/do some repairs. It didn't like it, but it held it off the gound and moved it around the driveway.


Untitled by affekonig2000, on Flickr


----------



## Hubjeep

This thread makes me want a bigger plow, hehe. Some nice Jeeps. 

Nice to see a Meyer on post number 49, around here there are plenty of Meyer plows, especially on Jeeps, but seemingly few on this site.


----------



## Mems

7'er with pro wings.


----------



## fordmstng66

My 2012 JKU. MD7'5 snow dogg. Will get better pics next time plow is mounted.


----------



## ppandr

Extended my an old western unimount 6 1/2' (the 4th jeep its been on) and retrofitted the mount to my 2010 JK. Has the usual air shocks/trans cooler.


----------

